# DC area 9yr old golden on CL



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

it is so sad when people split up and no-one keeps the dog after 9 years of loyal companionship.

I sent an email with the VA rescues links to the poster.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG...that retriever is almost the spitting image of my Reno......he's 9...I couldn't part with him under any circumstances...it is sad!!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

It is sad. I would take the golden into my clan but I already have 3. I hate to think of them getting split up, they're probably best buddies.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

This is so sad, I sure hope they get to stay together and go to a good home.


----------

